# What ya think...



## Rabun (Jun 17, 2021)

About the weather on the forgotten coast Sunday- Saturday?  Hoping to get after some snapper....conditions allowing


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 17, 2021)

My Sail Flow app shows Saint George area at 4 plus foot seas on 6 second interval,  15 to 25 mile per hour winds on Saturday. Slightly calmer on Sunday.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 18, 2021)

Hoping things settle down by Wednesday enough to get out ?


----------



## RedHills (Jun 18, 2021)

Rabun said:


> About the weather on the forgotten coast Sunday- Saturday?  Hoping to get after some snapper....conditions allowing



Forget about it!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 18, 2021)

Sounds like a good time to stay on the hill and cozy up with your favorite cold beverage.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 18, 2021)

We’ll see I guess. I’m hoping that storms sucks all the energy out of the gulf, skedaddles and leaves us with decent conditions.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 18, 2021)

Dustin Pate said:


> Sounds like a good time to stay on the hill and cozy up with your favorite cold beverage.


 
Definitely plan B


----------



## Rabun (Jun 19, 2021)

1eyefishing, is the sail flow pretty accurate based on your real world experience?  Did it pretty much jive when you were last down?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2021)

Rabun said:


> 1eyefishing, is the sail flow pretty accurate based on your real world experience?  Did it pretty much jive when you were last down?



 Yes, I count on it regularly. As accurate as any I guess but you are always dealing with mother nature.
 I look at 'Windy' a lot also.
...and count on a tide app that shows a graph instead of just times so I can compare water levels (esp inshore).

For example... Saint Joe having a very flat tide today. Not much water movement.


. And more drastic tide later in the week...


----------



## douginga (Jun 19, 2021)

Hopefully it'll calm down next week, its blowing today!


----------



## Rabun (Jun 19, 2021)

Hopefully by Wednesday it will be manageable


----------



## slow motion (Jun 20, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Hopefully by Wednesday it will be manageable


Forecast I am looking at says you're right. Currently roasting out in Phoenix. Flying back in Wednesday night. Trying to ** my way out of work on Friday and sneak down Thursday evening to our place in Sopchoppy. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 20, 2021)

Sorry folks didn't realize using initials for bull.... wasn't allowed.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 22, 2021)

All I’ve got to report...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 22, 2021)

Looking a little better.. Maybe something possible in the Bay? I can tell by that little scale on the bottom that Thursday will be your day.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 22, 2021)

We may hit the bay if we get a break. Yes I was hoping Wednesday but still volatile.  Thursday is looking good ?


----------



## sea trout (Jun 23, 2021)

Rabun said:


> We may hit the bay if we get a break. Yes I was hoping Wednesday but still volatile.  Thursday is looking good ?


Good luck buddy I always look forward to the pics from your snapper trips!!!


----------



## Rabun (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you sir!  We finally got out today and while we didn’t slay them, we put some red fins on deck along w a decent cobia. We had a beast of a cobia swimming around us that would eat nothing....lively pins...nothing!  The one we finally landed coughed up big prawn shrimp. Full moon buffet I assume. It was a lethargic bite all morning and had to bolt before storms formed but was nice to get the hull wet and meat in the box ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 24, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Thank you sir!  We finally got out today and while we didn’t slay them, we put some red fins on deck along w a decent cobia. We had a beast of a cobia swimming around us that would eat nothing....lively pins...nothing!  The one we finally landed coughed up big prawn shrimp. Full moon buffet I assume. It was a lethargic bite all morning and had to bolt before storms formed but was nice to get the hull wet and meat in the box ?



 Sometimes 1 fish can make the whole day worth it. That would have done it for me.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 24, 2021)

It did!  And it was the last bite of the day. A or multiple goliaths broke off three of four lines just prior and lucky enough the cobia  hit the forth.  Was a slow few hours but after that all were happy ?


----------



## Rabun (Jun 26, 2021)

Got out yesterday morning and it took us a couple stops to find some fish. With the weather we were trying to stay relatively close. Ended up landing 8 ARS and six mangos...one of which was a beast!  More problems with the goliaths again stealing catches and busting rigs...and one of my buddies rods. The wind picked up to a good 15 sustained while we were anchored which made for a harrowing trip back in. Thank Today I think we’ll fish inshore and maybe troll for some kings.  Stay safe!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 26, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Got out yesterday morning and it took us a couple stops to find some fish. With the weather we were trying to stay relatively close. Ended up landing 8 ARS and six mangos...one of which was a beast!  More problems with the goliaths again stealing catches and busting rigs...and one of my buddies rods. The wind picked up to a good 15 sustained while we were anchored which made for a harrowing trip back in. Thank Today I think we’ll fish inshore and maybe troll for some kings.  Stay safe!



I would like to hear the justification for keeping Goliath's protected.
They decimate every area they move into.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2021)

And they are moving into too many areas! 
No longer endangered.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 26, 2021)

I think next time a goliath messes with us we’ll hook up a stingray wing to an anchor line with a double 130# Dacron leader and keep him cleated off while we catch some fish. Assuming that’s legal of course. They’re ridiculous.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 27, 2021)

Rabun said:


> I think next time a goliath messes with us we’ll hook up a stingray wing to an anchor line with a double 130# Dacron leader and keep him cleated off while we catch some fish. Assuming that’s legal of course. They’re ridiculous.



Just don't take it out of the water.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 29, 2021)

I was doing some reading on goliaths. Apparently they group together around full moons June-December for breeding. At one point we hooked into three of them so that makes sense. Also makes sense why the snapper never rose in the water column like they usually do. We didn’t get many pics but here’s a couple. 


Sorry for the sideways pics


----------



## sea trout (Jul 3, 2021)

There ya go!!!! NICE day Capt!!!!


----------

